# Housetraining Question



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Our Vizsla Pippa is 14 weeks and this past week had 2 accidents in the house (after not having accidents since about week 10). The first one happened after running and playing (MY FAULT, NOT HERS ) but the second one happened last night while I was eating dinner and I had JUST taken her out 20 minutes prior. We did increase her space this past week (our trainer told us vizslas take longer to pick up house-training and we should increase her space one room at a time), so maybe that has something to do with it...? Just wondering if it is something I should be concerned about? How long did it take your Vizsla to be house-trained??


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't think you should be concerned about the occasional accident in the house, especially at Pippa's age. Just two words of advice about housetraining: Patience and vigilance.

Pippa, at 14 weeks, is still very young. She will do fine. Just keep at it.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree about not worrying. They're going to progress and regress. Everything will be fine for WEEKS and then all of a sudden there'll be an accident. Be patient, keep your cool, and she'll get there. I'd say by 6 mos in our case, there were no accidents. I didn't take the same approach as you guys of increasing space so maybe I had many more cumulative accidents. This was just our experience and by 8 mos, now I just need to worry about marking if there are a multiple dogs over! I guess the fun continues...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I agree, Vs take more. Sam has never been taken to the basement until 4 months old. He peed there but only once.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't agree with the trainer but, to each his own. Any, and I mean ANY smell of urine or similar will cause them to pee or think it's OK to pee in that very spot. So, keep it clean. Up to 10 months there will be an accident from time to time. Nothing to worry about if your doing everything right.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, 14 weeks is very young yet. I also don't agree that it takes Vs longer to pick up housetraining, but I'm only working with a sample size of one. I think Jasper was pretty concrete on housetraining by the time he was 4-4.5 months. I can't recall exactly, but it was before his teething started, that I know.

She'll figure it out soon.  Nature's Miracle is the cleaner I used when Jasper would have accidents, btw. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks guys! This makes me feel so much better! And yes, Nature's Miracle has been a great find these past few weeks!

I will keep at with patience and vigilance...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

This happened a long time ago, but it's a cute housetraining story... I was pretty sure that my Bluetick Coonhound pup, Elly Mae, was trained not to pee in the house. Once in a while, though, she would have a tiny, little accident, like just a few drops, if she got excited about something. The cute part was that whenever this happened, she would tell on herself. She would sit down, point her nose at the spot, and hang her head... as if to say, "I'm sorry, Mom, it was an accident!" Dogs are so honest, aren't they? She would actually tell on herself.


----------

